# hand lotion!



## mark williams (Jan 19, 2003)

I seen a recipe,somewhere on here for hand lotion,But cannot find it again  ,So have any of you have a recipe to share?
My wife's hand's dry easy & was looking for a good hand lotion.
Seem's like the one I seen used honey in it.Mark


----------



## artic (Feb 18, 2005)

I have not yet tried any of theres recipies but Module 26: Making Beeswax Products from *Progressive Interventions* _Beekeeping in Africa_ has a few recipes for hand creams and ointments.

Some more recipes can also be found on the following pages, though again I have yet to try any of them.

http://www.soapnuts.com/lb.html
http://www.newton.dep.anl.gov/askasci/bio99/bio99916.htm
http://website.lineone.net/~dave.cushman/handcremerecipe.html
http://www.rachelssupply.com/bwax.htm

If you find any concoctions that work well please feel free to share.


----------



## SilverFox (Apr 25, 2003)

Bee Keeping for Dummies has one, 1 Part bees wax: 6 parts olive oil (I use EXTRA VIRGIN)use a double boiler. The volumes are equal, OZ:OZ. A little goes a looooooooong way. Kinda like brilcream "A little dab will do you".


----------

